# Pneumonia in week old chick.



## Hania41806 (May 4, 2021)

Pneumonia







youtube.com





Here’s a video of her gasping. When I listen to her chest I hear a crackling. Is there anything I can do besides waiting it out and hoping for the best?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Hania, chickens don't have lungs. They have 9 air sacs so you're not hearing what you think you are. 

Many times you see that gasping when things are close to the end for a bird. Peep's appears different but I have nothing to offer on what, if anything, you can try.


----------



## Hania41806 (May 4, 2021)

Well, she wasn’t dead when I left this morning. I’m going home now 7 hours later so hopefully she’s alive still and makes it


----------

